# Upgrading the base dash creen to MyLink



## d_kayxxiv (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey, I have a 2010 Diesel LS and I have a very tiny base radio screen. I would like to upgrade to a MyLink touchscreen or at least a bigger and better screen. I would like to install an original Chevy Cruze screen. Is it possible? If yes, where should I buy one?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

d_kayxxiv said:


> Hey, I have a 2010 Diesel LS and I have a very tiny base radio screen. I would like to upgrade to a MyLink touchscreen or at least a bigger and better screen. I would like to install an original Chevy Cruze screen. Is it possible? If yes, where should I buy one?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

First, read this:

[h=1]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]
Then, these are a few things we've learned about the US based Cruzes.

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
and if you still decide to do this, start looking at some of the international Cruze forums and see if you can buy from one of the members. If not and you think a US Cruze donar will work, try starting here:

[h=2]Buy/Sell Classifieds[/h]



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## d_kayxxiv (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh okay. I have a manual 2010 Chevy Cruze LS 2.0 TDI 125 HP. With around 99’000 miles on it. I am from Lithuania, Europe. I bought the car from Belgium. I am guessing that the USA and European versions are different. My tiny radio/information screen is awful, hard to see in direct sunlight too. But thank you for your answer and I will look into it ??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just a word of caution: the threads mentioned are for the US version of the MyLink. From what I've seen, the radios used in other parts of the world are completely different.


----------

